# One week late for period pregnancy signs but negative tests



## kirsty b (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there my names Kirsty I'm looking for some advice , I have one daughter who will be 5 in February







.... I was on the depo injection for 4 years I came off it 4 months ago as me and my partner wish to try for baby no 2. Now I know they say it takes time after the depo so I wasn't expecting it to happen straight away but I got my periods back last month lasted 4 days so I worked my ovulation out from that and my next period date which should have been the 26 th of December so from that I am now a week late for my period .. My breasts are really sore and have got bigger and harder this started 2 weeks ago I also have stomach cramps and slight pains quite tired a lot but 3 tests have said negative can anyone help ??


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you charting beyond using a calculator to estimate O date? Since you recently stopped the depo, I wouldn't assume that your cycles are completely back to normal yet. They might be but they might not be. I'm sorry it's frustrating to not know what's going on. You could keep testing and see if AF shows up. You may have ovulated later than the calculator estimated and your HPT's wouldn't show positive yet. Good luck!


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

It took 9 months for my cycles to become normal/regular after quitting Depo. I got pregnant in month 10.


----------

